#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > Assuntos não relacionados >  >  Senha da globo

## Tina

Oi oi oi pessoal,
olha só, eu não estou querendo a senha sa globo para assistir a aquela porcaria do bbb naum... eu odeeeeeeio aquela panificadora de burros!! Mas eu sou videomaker e um dia assisti a uns videos engraçados e interessantes la na globo que achei muito uteis para outras criações. Consegui acessar o site por um site da globo mesmo que deixava a gente testar por uma semana... eles enviavam um login e senha para nesso email. Só que eu achei que o lance era muito ruim e nem salvei o endereço e apaguei o histórico... coisa idiota que faço todos dias ao sair da www .Bom se alguem puder me ajudar vou ser muuuuitissimo grata!! Pode ser qualquer informação de como conseguir este site que falei ou mesmo conseguir a senha da globo. 
Valeu mesmo!!
beijocas pra todos!!
[email protected] :wink:

----------


## rafaelcardoso

Isto é um Fórum de Linux, não é um fã clube do BBB, acho que você está equivocada, ou talvez só um pouco deslocada.

----------


## _ivy_

> Isto é um Fórum de Linux, não é um fã clube do BBB, acho que você está equivocada, ou talvez só um pouco deslocada.


O OffTopic é o OffTopic.

----------


## LenTu

> Postado originalmente por rafaelcardoso
> 
> Isto é um Fórum de Linux, não é um fã clube do BBB, acho que você está equivocada, ou talvez só um pouco deslocada.
> 
> 
> O OffTopic é o OffTopic.


assino embaixo... :twisted:

----------


## lord_pixies

Aqui caiu no chao virou bola!


Afinal aqui é o OffTopic ? :lol:

----------


## rafaelcardoso

nao queria ser pol~emico, so gosto de separar as coisas...

Na minha casa tem um espaço para fazer qualquer coisa, podemos jogar ping-pong, levar os amigos, fazer um churrasco de carne de Gerbil do norte da Mongólia mas cagar no chão não precisa ser expressamente proibido, entendemos a noção de qualquer coisa.. por que temos noção..

mas afinal, um off topic é um off topic, me desculpem...

----------


## Walfredo

> nao queria ser pol~emico, so gosto de separar as coisas...
> 
> Na minha casa tem um espaço para fazer qualquer coisa, podemos jogar ping-pong, levar os amigos, fazer um churrasco de carne de Gerbil do norte da Mongólia mas cagar no chão não precisa ser expressamente proibido, entendemos a noção de qualquer coisa.. por que temos noção..
> 
> mas afinal, um off topic é um off topic, me desculpem...


Tá desculpado, mas cá entre nós se um cara cagar na minha sala eu mato ele hehehehehehe, boto ele pra comer o que ele fez!

----------


## euzinha

tm senha da globo mi manda num tnhu nad em troca apenas amizad...pela net...si tu mi manda a senha....
[email protected]

----------


## _ivy_

> tm senha da globo mi manda num tnhu nad em troca apenas amizad...pela net...si tu mi manda a senha....
> [email protected]


kkkkk.. a que ponto chegamos.. tem gente vendendo amizade virtual em troca de uma senha da globo... hauhauahuahauhauha

----------


## Walfredo

> Postado originalmente por euzinha
> 
> tm senha da globo mi manda num tnhu nad em troca apenas amizad...pela net...si tu mi manda a senha....
> [email protected]
> 
> 
> kkkkk.. a que ponto chegamos.. tem gente vendendo amizade virtual em troca de uma senha da globo... hauhauahuahauhauha



kkkkkkkkkkkkkk em troca da minha amizade eu aceito um pacote de sonho de valsa pra comer eu minha namorada!

E se tiver chocolate branco em barra ela também gosta...

----------


## Bios

> kkkkkkkkkkkkkk em troca da minha amizade eu aceito um pacote de sonho de valsa pra comer eu minha namorada!
> 
> E se tiver chocolate branco em barra ela também gosta...


Ahhh ..... Eu tb keruuuuu !!!  :Embarrassment: ops: 

Amo sonho de valsa .... branco ... eheheheh

Bem que podiam aproveitar a páscoa para uma troca de chocolatinhusss
ehehehehehe :wink:

----------


## B1SH0P

> Postado originalmente por Walfredo
> 
> kkkkkkkkkkkkkk em troca da minha amizade eu aceito um pacote de sonho de valsa pra comer eu minha namorada!
> 
> E se tiver chocolate branco em barra ela também gosta...
> 
> 
> Ahhh ..... Eu tb keruuuuu !!! ops: 
> 
> ...


pois eh pode fazer um underamigo secreto de bombom neh? ai no encontro o pessoal troca....o walfredo como fica mto longe p ele, ele pode sortear os nomes e enviar um maill p td mundo.

----------


## Walfredo

> Postado originalmente por Bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Postado originalmente por Walfredo
> 
> ...



Vocês podem mandar os chocolates para Recife que eu faço a divisão e mando para para vocês!


Posso mandar o endereço agora???


Vou colcocar o endereço da minha casa e da minha namorada que é minha vizinha de porta!

----------


## Bios

> Vocês podem mandar os chocolates para Recife que eu faço a divisão e mando para para vocês!
> posso mandar o endereço agora???
> Vou colcocar o endereço da minha casa e da minha namorada que é minha vizinha de porta!


Ahhh jura que vc vai mandar pra gente né ? :twisted: 
ehehehhehhehehe

Se for assim ...tb keru ajudar .... podem mandar pra mim os chocolates tb
ahahahahhaah

Pior que to na terra do chocolate ... nem posso reclamar ....
o que mais tem aki é chocolate e chopp eheheh

----------


## Walfredo

> Postado originalmente por Walfredo
> 
> Vocês podem mandar os chocolates para Recife que eu faço a divisão e mando para para vocês!
> posso mandar o endereço agora???
> Vou colcocar o endereço da minha casa e da minha namorada que é minha vizinha de porta!
> 
> 
> Ahhh jura que vc vai mandar pra gente né ? :twisted: 
> ehehehhehhehehe
> ...


Me perdoe pela minha ignorancia mas onde é a terra do chocolate?

Eu sei onde fica a "Terra do nunca", que Michael Jackson comprou do Peter Pan e da Sininho, The Never land.

É lá que ele devora as criancinhas...

----------


## Bios

> Me perdoe pela minha ignorancia mas onde é a terra do chocolate?
> Eu sei onde fica a "Terra do nunca", que Michael Jackson comprou do Peter Pan e da Sininho, The Never land.
> É lá que ele devora as criancinhas...


eheheheh fica ao sul ..... em Joinville ... ehehe

Tem altas fabricas de chocolate caseiro aki .... mto massa ... eheheh

pena que issu engorda só de pensar ... :roll: 
ehehe

----------


## Walfredo

> Postado originalmente por Walfredo
> 
> Me perdoe pela minha ignorancia mas onde é a terra do chocolate?
> Eu sei onde fica a "Terra do nunca", que Michael Jackson comprou do Peter Pan e da Sininho, The Never land.
> É lá que ele devora as criancinhas...
> 
> 
> eheheheh fica ao sul ..... em Joinville ... ehehe
> 
> ...


Eu estou de regime, só tenho comido 2 frutas no café da manhã, 1 jaca e 1 melancia hehehehehe

Olha, eu adoro chocolate, pra você ter uma idéia quando vou ao cinema eu compro 3 caixas de biz e Babi fica dizendo, pra que isto tudo hehehe
sempre acaba antes do final, eu só nao gosto de uma coisa... de ter que abrir todos eles um por um, deveriam vender uma opção para preguiçosos como eu onde bastaria abrir a caixinha e derramar todos dentro da boca hehehehe

Bios deixa de ser ruim e manda uns pra mim!

----------


## LenTu

ahuahahauhauhaua... offtopic do offtopic.... maaaaaravilha alberrrto!!!!

meu... como o cara eh vicio em chocolate..... aff..... eu ateh q sou um poko... mas nem chego perto dissu ae.... 

:twisted:

----------


## Walfredo

> ahuahahauhauhaua... offtopic do offtopic.... maaaaaravilha alberrrto!!!!
> 
> meu... como o cara eh vicio em chocolate..... aff..... eu ateh q sou um poko... mas nem chego perto dissu ae.... 
> 
> :twisted:



LenTu de onde saiu este alberrrto?

Só pra ressaltar ontem Babi foi ao shopping e trouxe um monte de biz hehehehe mas no paredão... sabe como é né... aquela desocupada daqui de Pernambuco lembrei o nome, Karla... era ela saindo e eu me entupindo de chocolate hehehehehe

Mas pessoal, o que foi aquilo com a Aline hein??? Eu não assisti mas disseram que foi 95% de rejeição...

----------


## Bios

> LenTu de onde saiu este alberrrto?
> 
> Só pra ressaltar ontem Babi foi ao shopping e trouxe um monte de biz hehehehe mas no paredão... sabe como é né... aquela desocupada daqui de Pernambuco lembrei o nome, Karla... era ela saindo e eu me entupindo de chocolate hehehehehe
> 
> Mas pessoal, o que foi aquilo com a Aline hein??? Eu não assisti mas disseram que foi 95% de rejeição...


eheheh que fofo Walfredo .... ta mesmo por dentro dos acontecimentos no BBB né ?

Eu naum to sabendo naum ..... a noite to na facul ...e qdo chego só quero saber de curtir meu Demi ..  :Embarrassment: ops: ehehe

Mas ... qdo eu quiser saber alguma fofoca da TV eu prometo que procuro por vc !! ehehehe

Pode deixar que até a pascoa eu mando um chocolatinhu pra vc viu ....
amostra grátis .. ehehe para vc fazer propaganda aí ....e eu começar minhas vendas em Pernambuco !!

eheheh

----------


## Walfredo

> Postado originalmente por Walfredo
> 
> LenTu de onde saiu este alberrrto?
> 
> Só pra ressaltar ontem Babi foi ao shopping e trouxe um monte de biz hehehehe mas no paredão... sabe como é né... aquela desocupada daqui de Pernambuco lembrei o nome, Karla... era ela saindo e eu me entupindo de chocolate hehehehehe
> 
> Mas pessoal, o que foi aquilo com a Aline hein??? Eu não assisti mas disseram que foi 95% de rejeição...
> 
> 
> ...




Prometeu ta prometido!

Promessa é dívida.

----------


## Bios

> Prometeu ta prometido!
> 
> Promessa é dívida.


ahahahahaha

Pode deixar ...Mando mesmo .... em troca quero hospedagem para mim e pro Sr. Demiurgo qdo formos tomar Sol ai na tua terrinha
ahahahahahahha

----------


## Walfredo

Inclusive, sintam-se convidados!

Carnaval de Olinda... 
Virada de Ano sempre é show na praia, entre otras cositas mas... hehehehe

----------


## demiurgo

opa!! isso eh mto bom!!!

nossa parte jah vai ser cumprida hehehe

[]'s

----------


## Walfredo

> opa!! isso eh mto bom!!!
> 
> nossa parte jah vai ser cumprida hehehe
> 
> []'s


Vindo é só avisar!  :Big Grin: 

Aqui não tem bronca nenhuma!

demiurgo me adiciona no msn pra conversarmos besteira de vez em quando hehehehehe [email protected]

----------


## Bios

> Vindo é só avisar! 
> 
> Aqui não tem bronca nenhuma!
> 
> demiurgo me adiciona no msn pra conversarmos besteira de vez em quando hehehehehe [email protected]


eheheheheh Qdo menos esperar caimos de paraquedas por ai eheheh
semana passada já fomos até o Rio ... :-)

Aliás .... acho que teu chocolate vai ...qdo nos formos tb :wink:

----------


## Walfredo

hahahahahaha gostei do paraquedas!


mas voltando ao assunto quem tem senha da globo? hahahaha eu tinha até esquecido de que era o post só lembrei quando recebi o email mostrando que tinha mensagem nova aqui...

Ninguém quer negociar minha amizade em troca da senha???

Eu ofereço minha amizade e um chiclete daqueles que vem com uma tatuagem!

----------

